# Masonic Rules for Social Media?



## My Freemasonry (May 14, 2012)

The Grand Lodge of Massachusetts has created guidelines for its members concerning postings on social media like Facebook and Twitter. While this is an attempt to interject common sense into the postings of Masons (which we know isn't common at all), I'm not certain I am crazy about codifying such rules. In any case, here they are for your perusal.
Social Media Code of Conduct for Massachusetts Freemasons



A Mason should conduct his Social Media activities in a way that reflects his membership in the Craft.


He should act in a way that presents a positive image of his membership in Freemasonry to the world.


As a Mason, he must be aware that his postings are a permanent record; therefore, his conduct may


influence the world with a positive or a negative opinion about him personally and also about any organizations to which he belongs.


His actions on the various Social Media outlets should reflect the highest standards of morality and integrity he would practice within the Lodge.


To ensure our fraternity represents itself to the high standards we believe in, we must regulate our actions through Brother-to-Brother intervention. As a Mason, you should advise a Brother if you feel that what he has posted is improper within the framework of our Grand Constitutions, rules, regulations, and edicts.


Do not identify any Freemason as a member of the Craft unless he has provided his consent, or has already identified himself as such.


Lodge notices, and information contained within Lodge notices beyond the time and place of meeting, should not be discussed.


There should never be discussion related to the application, background or investigation of an applicant.


There should never be discussion regarding the ballot of an applicant.


There should never be discussion related to the business of a Lodge and what is discussed within our tyled doors.


The posting of pictures or videos of Lodge events must comply with the Grand Constitutions, rules, regulations, and edicts.


Information about Lodge or District social activities must comply with the regulations already in place for Lodge Notices (for example, no reference to alcohol or games of chance).


The posting of social activities of a Lodge or District should comply with the regulation standards already in place for the distribution of Lodge Notices and inserts.


No official communication with other Grand Lodges or their subordinate Lodges may take place online. Contact must be conducted through the Office of the Grand Secretary.








More...


----------



## JJones (May 14, 2012)

I actually think this was a good idea, even though it -shouldn't- be necessary.

We have hundreds of Masons as friends on our lodge's Facebook and I see them posting things that really make me wonder quite often.


----------



## Mac (May 14, 2012)

Limiting a man's expression via social media is a ridiculous overstepping of the fraternity's bounds.  If a brother disagrees with another brother's views on politics, abortion, racial topics, you name it:  a codified policy would allow the offended brother to go forward with charges.  

It's a recipe for disaster.  Imagine a brother in his sixties or seventies sees a younger brother posting something about the recent gay marriage legislation in North Carolina.  If that brother has pre-formed and long-standing prejudices that aren't otherwise present in Lodge (due to lack of conversation about controversial topics), then laws regarding facebook use could become weapons.


----------

